# Name the plant?



## Chris (Jan 21, 2015)

Trying to figure what I have growing in my property, probably not the best forum but figured I'd give it a try.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1421892588.817793.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1421892677.200826.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1421892710.723605.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1421892727.230293.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2015)

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/cut-back-rose-mallow-plants-69694.html

Realy need better or close pictures.


----------



## Chris (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll get some tomorrow. There are several of both these plants on one of my hillsides.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2015)

They won't has a chance against the tractor.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2015)

These look like they were put there so before I tear them out I figure I should know what they are.


----------



## frodo (Jan 23, 2015)

looks like honey suckel   ? if it is,  I love the smell,  is nothing sweeter than the smell of honey suckel.
smells like purfume,  your whole yard will smell of it.
good to eat also,  when in bloom,  pull the little center out of the flower.  sweet nectar
bees love it,  it makes tasty honey

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=honeysuckle+flower+pictures&id=FFAB24547C1709749F823AF547B60472BE06FA9B&FORM=IQFRBA



dont tear em out!!!

the other looks like a star magnolia,  another sweet smelling flower
he leaves match a magnolia,  i think,  

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Jane+Magnolia+Bush&Form=IQFRDR





  2nd picture,  looks like a cotton wood tree.  evil f*****  tree,  sheds cotton balls on everything
cut it with great prujudice,   burn it,


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2015)

Second pic is same tree as pic before


----------



## nealtw (Jan 24, 2015)

There is just something wrong with flowering trees in January.


----------



## chrisn (Jan 24, 2015)

nealtw said:


> There is just something wrong with flowering trees in January.



I am just guessing that they are on the west coast


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2015)

It was 85 today, guess where I live?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.fireflyforest.com/flowers/2515/vauquelinia-californica-arizona-rosewood/


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2015)

That looks like it, thanks!


----------



## havasu (Jan 27, 2015)

Read the fine print Chris!

_Special Characteristics
Legal Status &#8211; Protected Native Plant (The subspecies Vauquelinia californica ssp. pauciflora is Salvage Restricted)_

Looks you are going to get thrown into the graybar hotel for this one.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2015)

Er I mean those were in my neighbors property, I have flowers, yes flowers.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2015)

To late the NSA (National Seed Agency) can dig thru your computer and see you knew what it was be for savagely ripped it out.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll bet there are little seed drones circling his house right now.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2015)

They've been dropping more seed on him at night time.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2015)

Any idea on this one? It's a vine.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423276153.508456.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1423276168.425085.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Feb 6, 2015)

That one could be gourd vine


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2015)

Something like that, or wild cucumber and some other name. A worthless plant.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 7, 2015)

Cucumbers have yellow flowers


----------



## Chris (Feb 7, 2015)

Google manroot. I was told is the same thing as wild cucumber.


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2015)

Any guesses on these?

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426701822.525777.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426701836.358533.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426701851.726528.jpg


All different and I believe all fruit


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

third one is rhododendron. Slow growing, white or pink flowers. Semi-evergreen in the NE


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks!

....


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> third one is rhododendron. Slow growing, white or pink flowers. Semi-evergreen in the NE



Leaves are not dark enough.
http://www.rogerstreesandshrubs.com/gallery/chooser.asp


----------



## chrisn (Mar 19, 2015)

not a rhododendron

widespread throughout the Southern Highlands of the Appalachian Mountains of North America.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 19, 2015)

chrisn said:


> not a rhododendron
> 
> widespread throughout the Southern Highlands of the Appalachian Mountains of North America.



Are you thinking of Mountain Laurel?


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll get a few more pictures today. Things may have grown more and opened up.


----------



## frodo (Mar 21, 2015)

chris,  you need to pull a Chico.   call your local landscaper.  tell them you need a quote on relandscaping your yard.
and would like to walk the property with them.
when they show up,  walk they property,  asking what plants are what, 
you need to know,  to make you decision what to keep and what to get rid of.
then tell them you need to discuss the plan with your wife.  you wil get back to them with a decision.
as long as you do not discuss [with your wife] the conversation you had with the landscaper, you are still thinking about it.
and are not lying or committing fraud .


----------



## evstarr (Mar 24, 2015)

Or you could pay them for an hour...


----------

